# Des tableaux avec Scribus 1.2.xxx



## Maxenceul (19 Juillet 2005)

Existe-t-il un moyen de créer des tableaux dans Scribus comme dans Ragtime*?
Je n'ai pas trouvé d'outil qui le permet. Du moins, une fois la grille crée, on ne peut plus rien modifier*: largeur des colonnes, fusion ...etc...
Sinon, quelle est la solution*?


----------

